# Lawn attachment



## jneff1321 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey I'm lookin for either a weight box or wheel weights for a Murray 18/42 lawn tractor


----------



## hamster (Sep 14, 2013)

Halfords go to halfords near we're you live hamstet


----------



## fatjay (Dec 6, 2013)

I needed one, and ended up building one when I couldn't find one anywhere for a reasonable price. $400+ for a proper box or $50 or less for a home made job.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

fatjay said:


> I needed one, and ended up building one when I couldn't find one anywhere for a reasonable price. $400+ for a proper box or $50 or less for a home made job.




Thats what I do I even try to reproduce the simple metal parts that break like a strut bracket that broke back in the summer. It holds the cross member from one side of the frame to the other, and attaches to the rearend. I had to make 3 before I got it right but it saved me some $$, and I made it out of a thicker piece of metal so maybe it will not break so easy next time.


----------



## rdr202 (Apr 5, 2010)

Like the homemade weight solution. I use a 20 HP lawn tractor with 48" plow blade, wheel weights and chains. I don't have problem pushing 6" of snow , but anything deeper and I have to take 1/3 of a cut. How much improvement would I get by adding extra weight. Do you think in deeper snow I could cut a full blade width.


----------



## OldBuzzard (Jun 23, 2011)

The best thing you can do to add weight is to fluid fill the tires, and followed by that, adding wheel weights.

Fluid and wheel weights are unsprung weight, and don't put any stress on your frame, axles, etc.

I'm a great believer in Rim Guard for fluid filling, and have it in a couple of my tractors.

A 26-12-12 tire will hold 10 Gal, and at 11#/Gal that's 110# per tire.

Not only does it add a lot of weight, it's pretty cheap as compared to wheel weights. My local John Deere dealer carries it, and it cost me $2.30/Gal, which included the installation.

A lot of guys use Windshield Wiper Fluid, and that's OK, but at 8#/gal, it's not as effective as Rim Guard.

Wheel weights are next best thing. However they are getting danged $$$ lately, especially if you have to have them shipped to you.

Last would be hanging weights on in a weight box, etc. That gives you the weight, but puts extra stress on the tractor. You should really only use that as a last resort.


----------

